# Driving from New Orleans to Houston: Anything Worth Stopping-by?



## LisaH (Mar 10, 2008)

In mid April, we'll take my older son on his last college tour to visit Tulane and Rice University. We'll fly to New Orleans, stay for three-four days, then drive to Houston, and finally fly home from IAH after a couple of days in Houston. My understanding is the drive from New Orleans to Houston is about 5-6 hours. Is there anything along the way worth seeing? We have never been to this part of the country and probably will not drive this route again. Also, where is a good place to stop for a late lunch? Any good-old Southern BBQ place near Hwy I-10? We probably will leave New Orleans around 9-10 am. 

Thanks!


----------



## jejones3329 (Mar 11, 2008)

It might not be the shortest route but you could go to Houston Thru galveston via the ferry then take I-45 up to Houston. The ferry is free and should not be to busy in April. It gives you a good chance of seeing dolphin. There is 10 miles of sidewalk with the seawall in Galveston, If you are used to clear water and pretty beaches then it may be a dissapointment as water is dirty looking and sand is far from white but Galveston does have it's own character. Also Galveston has lots of Historical homes  , One worth doing the tour of is Bishop's Palace. There is also Moody Gardens, Schlitterbaum and lots of other activities in Galveston. The historical strand area has a lot of Antique shops the Tremont house there has a lot of history and has a nice sitting area to have a drink or whatever, there are many coffee shops and bookstores in old converted buildings. There are also horse and buggy rides in the strand area. There is a free museum in the strand area. There are restraunts on the warf and I think another museum or at least a film of the 1900 storm, I think there is a charge but don't remember the amount. If you go that way then off of 45 toward Houston on 518 is Kemah, it has a boardwalk on the bay with seafood restraunts, Some evenings a live outside band, there are rides , many geared toward kids but you might enjoy one that slowly goes up high while it is circuling and gives you a nice view of the bay. There is also a large speed boat that you can go on there. If you do a search of Galveston and Kemah it will give you a good idea. If you took I-10 straight to Houston the only thing I am aware of is Lake Charles and the Casinos there. I am sure Lake Charles has other things to offer but the casinos are all I have experienced. Certainly not Vegas but nice buffets and if you gamble may seem worth a stop. There should be no shortage of Barbecue places but not know the name of any.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree with JeJones there is not much on I-10 except freeway and the casinos at Lake Charles a little more then 3 hours into your drive.  The casinos do have buffets.  The newest casino is the L'Auberge, very nice.  If you drive on to Beaumont another hour you will find several restaurants along I-10 at the main Beaumont exit.  We like the Outback easy on and off to I-10.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank you both for the feedback!
jejones3329, we won't have time to stop at Galveston this time. Hopefully next time if he is accepted to Rice (that's the school on top of his list).

Sounds like there are not many places that are truly worth exploring along the way. We'll see what might catch our eye.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 15, 2008)

LisaH said:


> Thank you both for the feedback!
> jejones3329, we won't have time to stop at Galveston this time. Hopefully next time if he is accepted to Rice (that's the school on top of his list).
> 
> Sounds like there are not many places that are truly worth exploring along the way. We'll see what might catch our eye.




I hope your son gets accepted to RICE it is an excellent school and very hard to get in.  Good Luck!!


----------



## LisaH (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks, Hophop4! So far, he has been accepted by Tulane (with a scholarship), UC Irvine and UC Davis. He just got the news today that he was rejected by UC San Diego  Still waiting for UCLA, UC Berkeley, and Rice. He has very high SAT scores but mediocre GPAs. Hope Rice will take him since private schools seem to pay more attention to SATs and UC schools in general seem to weigh more on GPAs.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 20, 2008)

Lisa, we just came back from New Orleans last Friday.  While there we rented a car and drove around for 3 days.  We didn't get to Lafayette (which is on your route on I-10) but I did hear of lots of good food in the area.  I'll call a couple of the NOLA chefs we met and get the names of some places to eat there for you. 

We intend to spend 2-3 days in Lafayette on our next NOLA trip.  I may as well begin planning that trip this week so I can keep my taste buds primed for all that Cajun flavor!


----------

